# Ellie is Sick :-(



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh man, I was hoping this wouldn't happen. 
She has some kind of resp. infection. She sounds terrible. SHe was totally fine this morning. We are going to call the vet right when they open, I hope she's okay. Poor thing. Tilly seems like her usual self.. but won't actually let me get close enough to tell if she's sick too or not. We're separating them til we get Ellie into the vet. :frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She probably has an upper respiratory infection. This is very common in cats adopted from a shelter environment. It's nothing more than a common cold for a cat, but I would still take her into your vet for some meds. Sometimes these infections have an incubation period where you won't see any symptoms but they are carrying the disease. It's also very contagious so there's a chance that Tilly might get it. It's nothing really to worry about tho since both are young and healthy! Let us all know what your vet says...and hope she gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww that sucks, poor shelter kitties seem to always get URIs :frown:

She should be fine though, but definitely keep them separated just in case Tilly hasn't caught it yet.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah the vet warned us that it could happen, but we were just hoping to get away lucky. 
Oh well, we love her, we'll take care of it.
She was totally fine this morning, but now her breathing just sounds awful. She is still eating... not quite as much as usual... but a fair amount. (about 75% of what's been the norm this week) and she has been drinking. 
We went and bought another litter box and have Ellie blocked off into the guest bedroom with a humidifier, her own litter box, food, and water. She actually took a couple bites of wet food, which is a first for this little kibble junkie. Apparently the pouches from Wellness are her thing... damn kitty has expensive taste. I'm going to get up really early to check on her, hopefully she wont be any worse. 

Her eyes and nose aren't really runny. Maybe a tiny bit, but not bad. It's mostly her breathing :frown:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's just an antibiotic treatment explanation I came across; 

Since 90% of cases are viral in origin and we have no antibiotics against viruses, it seems odd that most feline upper respiratory infections are treated with anti-bacterial medications. The reason for this is that it is common for these viral infections to become complicated by secondary bacterial invaders. The antibiotics act on these. Further, the next most common infectious agents (after herpes and calici) are Chlamydophila felis (formerly known as Chlamydia psittaci) and Bordetella bronchiseptica, both organisms being sensitive to the tetracycline family (such as doxycycline). For this reason, when antibiotics are selected, tetracyclines and their relatives are frequently chosen. (Since tetracycline use can permanently stain the teeth of immature animals, these medications are generally not chosen for younger pets.) Oral medications, and/or eye ointments are commonly prescribed.

For congestion, some human nose drop products can be used for relief. Consult your veterinarian before attempting any sort of home treatment. Other therapies frequently employed include low doses of interferon-alpha (to generally stimulate the immune system) and oral lysine supplementation (which interferes with herpesvirus reproduction).

For younger kittens that are infected, often the most significant factor in their throwing off infection is maturation and gaining a more effective immune system with growth.

You may want to talk with your vet about that. Some sources say to defiantly use antibiotics, however these will not get rid of the URI itself, so just talk this over with your vet. From my understanding, antibiotics cannot get rid of the URI, but help to prevent secondary illnesses that can result from URI's like pneumonia. 

Also, here are some natural remedies you may want to try or assist with other medical treatment for symptomatic relief; 

As with a child's cold, you simply provide as much relief from symptoms as you can while allowing the virus to run its course. We put cats with URI on an antibiotic to prevent secondary infections like pneumonia from developing -- but antibiotics do not affect the virus itself. See your vet to get a supply. Keep the cat strictly indoors, of course, in a warm quiet room without drafts. Feed canned food--the "smellier" the better--in order to stimulate appetite. It is important to make sure adult cats eat at least a little bit every day. Wipe the eyes and nose as needed. Some cats, especially the short nosed ones, get so congested that they are really miserable, unable to breath, eat or drink or sleep comfortably. You can use a humidifier to make the cat more comfortable. You can also use Pediatric Neo Synephrine (not adult), 1 drop per nostril, morning and evening (for no more than 2 -3 days) to relieve the congestion. Never give a cat any "home remedies" without consulting your veterinarian.

Because URI is such a common shelter problem and other vets seldom encounter it, we are very familiar with techniques for nursing a cat through the disease. Please feel free to ask for our advice. You can call directly at 787-2500 ext. 804. Leave a message and we'll return your call as soon as possible. Be sure to take your cat to your vet and try not to worry. Remember how miserable a bad cold feels (and appears). With your care and attention, your new cat will undoubtedly be her normal self in a week or two.

Here are my sources if you'd like to visit their websites;

http://www.paws.org/cas/resources/fact_sheets_cats/respiratory.php

http://www.sheltermedicine.com/portal/is_feline_upper_res.shtml


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Awww that is sad! I hope shes ok! I cant offer any advice but a good thought for you guys and a prayer for kitty!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I called the vet and explained her symptoms. He didn't seem alarmed at all, said that it happens with almost all shelter kitties.
He told us to just keep her room comfortably warm, and to keep the humidifier in there with her. He also told us to put a little vasaline or petrolium jelly on her nose to keep it from drying up and cracking. He said if she gets any worse to bring her in monday.
I guess I'm just new to cats and overworried over what he's certain is just a common URI. 
She doesn't seem any worse today than she did last night, but doesn't seem any better either. She's still eating... and there was some mucus in the bottom of her water bowl.. like her nose ran into it this morning, but at least she's eating and drinking. He also told me how to force feed her if it comes to that, but to not do it if she is still eating even a little bit.
Poor Ellie.:frown: She seems so miserable.


----------

